# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry chute

## BelairGirl

As we are nearly ready to pour the upper level slab of our new home, we need to make a decision as to whether we include a laundry chute or not? 
All bedrooms/bathrooms are on the upper level and the laundry is on the floor below.  Incorporating a chute means losing a corner of the study above the laundry. 
Does anyone have personal experience with laundry chutes, for or against?  Don't want to change the design to incorporate something that 'seemed like a good idea at the time' but in reality is just not that useful. 
Is there any guarantee that your husband and children will actually use it?  :Rolleyes:  
Belair_boy says the stairwell makes a good laundry chute, but he'd be quite happy to kick the pile of washing at the bottom of the stairs into the laundry  :Wink:

----------


## intertd6

I designed our whole house around a laundry chute. I think its just a nice little labour saving device which works, I just wish I had put in garbage chute & a small goods lift as well.
regards inter

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The most practical upper floor laundry chute I have seen was located inside a vanity cabinet in the bathroom. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Belairgirl 
We took a laundry chute out of our previous house for three main reasons.   The chute was in a hallway closet adjacent to the bathroom: constant cold draft up the chute in winter.  Closet doors never sealed adequately.chute did not deliver wash clothes back upstairs.We gained an extra three linen closet shelves when I boarded it up. 
Subsequent house owner re-opened the chute and later closed it again.   Do not know the present owner, so don't know current situation.   
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## SilentButDeadly

When we built my parents place back in the 90's, we had the last minute inspiration of installing a chute from the master ensuite into the laundry downstairs when we realised there was a 400mm overlap in the wall frames and the shower space was huge enough to cope with the loss of space.  The cabinet maker whacked up a flip top box to cover a 400mm stainless steel fire flue offcut that ran through the floor and provide some storage - the box is basically a seat inside the (very large) shower area.  Later on a shelving system was made up in to the laundry that incorporated a wire hopper into which the washing landed - the Boss only has to flip up the bottom of the front and the washing falls into the basket...they'd be lost without it.  
They've since made the observation that a dumb waiter would have been a good idea as it would help get the washing back upstairs...

----------


## BelairGirl

Thanks very much to everyone who shared their experiences with laundry chutes.  The decision has been made and we are now going to include one in the next slab pour  :Biggrin:  Very happy about that seeing I'm the one who will probably use it the most!

----------


## shauck

> .....seeing I'm the one who will probably use it the most!

  Trick is, to get everyone using it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bros

Just watch laundry chutes as one of our kids found it a great hiding place and thankfully the locking clip on the bottom was strong if not they would have had a 2 m fall to the concrete floor. 
Just a case of don't underestimate what kids can do.

----------

